# Rahmen bauen, Bildrand soll gespiegelt werden



## mogli32 (6. Januar 2007)

Ich möchte bei einem bearbeiteten Bild einen 3 cm breiten Rahmen anhängen. Der Rahmen soll das Bildmotiv 3 cm umlaufend spiegeln. Nicht das ganze Bild sondern nur 3 cm von der Aussenkante gerechnet.
Ich habe CS1
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand erklären wie das funktioniert.

Schon mal Danke im vorraus...


----------



## LRK (6. Januar 2007)

Ich verstehe das nicht genau. Willst du eine 3 cm dicke Konturlinie, die das Objekt im Bild umgibt? Und was soll dann gespiegelt werden? Könntest du eine Skizze zeichnen?


----------



## mogli32 (8. Januar 2007)

Ich habe hier ein Bild. Das möchte ich machen. Der Übergang soll nahtlos und 3 cm Breit sein !

Ich hoffe mir kann das jemand, wenn Möglich schrittweise, erklären.

Dankeschön )))


----------



## Alexander Groß (8. Januar 2007)

Stell das Lineal auf cm um.

Zieh dir dann bei gedrückter Umschalttaste 4 Hilfslinien im 3 cm Abstand heraus. 

- Bild
- Arbeitsfläche
- Neue Größe
- relativ

je 6 cm

Weiter 4 Hilfslinien an die Aussenränder setzen

Auswahlrechteck nehmen und den jeweils zu spiegelnden Bereich auswählen (Hilfslinien erleichtern das ganze)

Strg+J kopiert das ganze auf eine neue Ebene
Strg+T Ruft transformationsmodus auf

Rechtsklick in Transformationsfläche lässt Untermenü erscheinen

Gewünschte Spiegelung vornehmen und mit Verschiebewerkzeug an die richtige Stelle schieben.



Alex


----------

